# MTUAIGA - I need a hooker....



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

Getting tired of having to clamp down my vintage Millers Falls Langdon Miter Box when I want to use it so decided on a bench hook for it. 90% unplugged build.

Stated out with a slab of cherry I had in the back room and some walnut and maple scrap, Jointed an edge with my No. 7 and then ripped to width on the table saw. Plowed a couple grooves in it for the front hook and a saw holder so I can store it without the saw sticking out or getting the teeth all banged up. I had to go back to the table saw to cut a deep groove in the maple to hold the saw when not in use.



 
The 100 year old Stanley 46 does the job without having to set up the dado stack in the table saw



 
A little fine tuning with my Stanley 98 and 99 side rabbet planes



 
Get rid of all those pesky sharp edges with the No. 72 Chamfer Plane



 
Cut a pass through in the saw holder so it isn't in the way when using the miter box



 
Holds the saw and protects the blade when not in use



 
Got a couple coats of WOP on it, I'll rub it down and wax it tomorrow



 
Some oil and a scotch-brite to get the rust off it, A coat of wax to keep it from rusting



 


Stay tuned, Tomorrow we wax it, mount the box and give it a test drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2017)

Wax on!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 16, 2017)

Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 16, 2017)

You got a Miata?


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

SENC said:


> You got a Miata?



Nope, big creeper van.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2017)

So I got into the shop bright and early and got this project buttoned up!

Rubbed out the piece with some wax on 0000 steel wool and rubbed it down with some old flannel. Nice smooth soft finish on it.



 

Drilled my holes for the screws (I had marked them with a pilot bit before sanding and finishing)


 

Here it is all screwed down and ready to rock! You can just hook it on the bench or like I did here, the hook fits into the vise on my bench and it's rock solid.


 

When not in use, the saw fits in the holder behind the box and that keeps the teeth covered.


 

Zips right through some walnut I had in the scrap bin (I just had to try it out on something now that it's done  )


 


C and C are always welcome. Hope this inspires some folks to break out that old miter box and put it back in service!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2017)

If the saw is screwed down to the board, what is the back board for/purpose?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2017)

doh....nevermind. 

I just scrolled up and saw that the saw fits in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> doh....nevermind.
> 
> I just scrolled up and saw that the saw fits in it.


Good detective work, Tony.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2017)

SENC said:


> Good detective work, Tony.



In this case, Tony's name is Marc....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> In this case, Tony's name is Marc....


And yours is Captain Obvious?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2017)

SENC said:


> And yours is Captain Obvious?



Why yes, sergeant sarcasm. Yes it is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 17, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> In this case, Tony's name is Marc....



It's an inside Tony joke!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2017)

SENC said:


> Good detective work, Tony.



Thanks Clay...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2017)

Where's the wax?


----------



## Schroedc (May 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the wax?



In the can next to the piece on the tablesaw/workbench unit. Did you even look at any of the pictures?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2017)

I looked. But apparently i missed the next day part. Sonofa!

Im going back to bed....


----------



## Schroedc (May 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I looked. But apparently i missed the next day part. Sonofa!
> 
> Im going back to bed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

